# MSSQL-Server Verbindung



## Foermchen82 (13. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuch mich grad zu nem MSSQL-Server zu verbinden. Aber ich komm leider nicht weiter.

Hier erstmal mein Code:


```
JtdsDataSource datasource = new JtdsDataSource();
			datasource.setDatabaseName("DBName"); 
	        datasource.setServerName("(local)\\SQL2005");
	        datasource.setUser("UserName");
	        datasource.setPassword("password"); 
	        datasource.setPortNumber(1433);
	        datasource.setCharset("UTF-8"); 
	        	Class.forName("net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver");
			Connection conn = datasource.getConnection();
```

ich bekommen aber keine Verbindung darauf. Aber der SQL-Server läuft. Mach ich was falsch?
Ich benutze MS-SQL-Server2005


----------



## tfa (13. Sep 2010)

> Mach ich was falsch?


Du verschweigst uns die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Foermchen82 (13. Sep 2010)

Ah mist. Naja, im Moment bin ich einen Schritt weiter. Ich hatte Vergessen den InstanceName aus dem DB-Name zu nhemen und etra zu setzen.

Jedoch bekomme ich jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Unable to get information from SQL Server: (local).


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2010)

localhost probieren?


----------



## Foermchen82 (13. Sep 2010)

ja hab ich. Dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: Server localhost has no instance named SQL2005.

Um allem vorzubeugen: im SQL-Server Management-Studio heißt der Server samt Instance: (local)\SQL2005


----------



## Foermchen82 (13. Sep 2010)

Fehler gefunden: in den Networkconnection settings des Servers war TCP/Ip disabled. Komischerweise ging es bisher mit meiner .Net Anwendung. Kann mir das einer erklären?


----------

